

Meet Polaris, a map library for Android - wallflower
http://android.cyrilmottier.com/?p=824

======
beatgammit
I wonder how the folks at Polaris feel about this:

<http://www.polaris.com/en-us/home.aspx>

The logo is also pretty similar... Not the same market at all, but it's a
pretty popular company, so I'm sure they have that name trademarked or
something.

------
samuel1604
pretty cool he should get hired bby google.

